# Days out and Interesting places to visit?



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been here some time and know the seafronts, Troodos and some surrounding villages. Has anyone got favourite places they like to visit they could suggest taking a group of people to?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zany said:


> I've been here some time and know the seafronts, Troodos and some surrounding villages. Has anyone got favourite places they like to visit they could suggest taking a group of people to?


Have you done the Polis coastline or the Akamas peninsular?
A little further for you to travel but well worth it.

You could take up Geocaching then you'll be amazed at some of the places you end up in


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Veronica

I have been along the Akamas and Polis coastline as you say it's lovely there, but a bit far away.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Lania is one of the best kept original villages in Cyprus. It is an artists village and home to many artists. The old houses have been kept to their traditional standards and well maintained. Nice art galleries, cafes, tavernas, small winding streets and not far from Nicosia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lefkara is also lovely. Its known for the Cyprus lace and very traditional. 
Lovely old streets and you can still see the lace being made by hand.
Then there is Omodos, a popular tourist destination with its beautiful old monastery and the quaint narrow streets where they sell the lace and other typical Cyprus goodies.
If you go to Omodos you should visit Dempsey and see the fabulous glassware he makes.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the village next to Lefkara- Kato Drys. Unlike Lefkara completely non commercialized.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I like the village next to Lefkara- Kato Drys. Unlike Lefkara completely non commercialized.


I will take a look at that next time I am in the area. 
There are some caches in that general area that we are planning to go hunting for soon


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

+1 for Omodhos, was there last weekend and loved it, if you go make sure you go visit the "museum" house where an old couple takes you for a tour. 

If you are looking for something a bit more adventurous check out Sayious Adventure Park Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> +1 for Omodhos, was there last weekend and loved it, if you go make sure you go visit the "museum" house where an old couple takes you for a tour.
> 
> If you are looking for something a bit more adventurous check out Sayious Adventure Park Cyprus


 The old man at the museum is funny. Did he lock you in the cellar and tell you to try to find your way out?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Veronica said:


> The old man at the museum is funny. Did he lock you in the cellar and tell you to try to find your way out?


Of course, and gave me a slap on the neck for not knowing how! Had me translating for some German tourists as well, cheeky ******.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Of course, and gave me a slap on the neck for not knowing how! Had me translating for some German tourists as well, cheeky ******.


We bought some of his wine but his wife gave us a filthy look when we didnt want to buy any of her lace.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We bought some of his wine but his wife gave us a filthy look when we didnt want to buy any of her lace.


Haha yeah, she was moaning about it to me too that noone buys her lace and she got quite arsy about it. Hardly an impressive collection and anyway the amount they make for a 10 minute tour they shouldn't complain! When I told her I get mine from Lefkara I think I immediately lost the chance of ever marrying her great-granddaughter.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Haha yeah, she was moaning about it to me too that noone buys her lace and she got quite arsy about it. Hardly an impressive collection and anyway the amount they make for a 10 minute tour they shouldn't complain! When I told her I get mine from Lefkara I think I immediately lost the chance of ever marrying her great-granddaughter.


Phew!!!!!! A lucky escape then:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the turtle beech, it's a pretty messy drive to get there tho.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I am glad we all had the exact same experience in Omodos. We got extra dirty looks from the woman when she saw the kids!


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Anybody want to invite her on the forum?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think we'll bother thanks


----------

